# CZ PO1



## Big Joe (Apr 10, 2020)

How reliable are they compared to Glocks?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Having been a Glock Guy for some time and having never touched a CZ, I can say that the best any other gun can do is tie a Glock. None of my Glocks have been less than 100% reliable.

GW


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

My experiences with my Glocks and CZs have yielded mostly ammo related issues.

I was experimenting with light loads, and made a batch too light to cycle my Glocks. 
I‘ve had a recoil spring guide rod begin to break at the rear flange on my Glock 17, but the pistol was still functioning, and I discover the missing chunk while cleaning.
I‘ve had my Glock 19 and 26 jettison the factory plastic front sights while firing. (Most any Glock enthusiast will tell you to upgrade the sights anyway.)

My CZ 75B and SP01 and one of my P07s have yet to experience a failure of any kind at all. My P07 (suppressor ready model) experienced failures to feed with some old 1990s CorBon 115gr +P+ using a super wide mouthed HP bullet. The mouth was just too aggressive for the approach into the chamber. Ended up burning up the remaining CorBon in a Beretta which has a straighter feed path.

reading up on CZs, and things to upgrade for reliability though, will recommend upgrading the firing pin retaining pin and trigger return spring.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Hard to say! I have a G19-Gen4, which has had no problems at all (not unusual for ANY reputable manufacturer!!). I also have a CZ 75 SP-01 Custom, which also went through the CGW shop, needless to say this gun is a 'race horse', and has NEVER had a problem! I also have a another CZ 75, which is a stock pistol, it too has not had any problems, that were not ammo related.
I guess what I am saying, if you purchase either of those 2 (as well as any other reputable manufacturer's!!), you should have a reliable firearm for years, and years.
Keep in mind, they are 2 different operating systems, with Glock being striker fired, and the CZ being hammer fired.
Also, from a carry standpoint, the Glock definitely weighs less, but a CZ can certainly be carried with proper gear.


----------

